# GYW New Wheel Spotlight: AG Luxury AGL Vanquish!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Authorized AG Luxury Wheels Distributor

Available Colors*
- Machined Silver
- Custom colors available

*Available Custom Sizes*
20X9 | 20X10.5
22X9 | 22X10.5 | 22X12

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*
*Wheel & Tire packages with TPMS also available!*
As always, giving out the best prices on the market in exchange for some awesome installed photos and review!

Here are two photos to show the different concavity profiles!
Let us know what you think!





































Custom finished to Gloss Black!


















​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AGL Vanquish coated to a Gloss Gunmetal!
Any single stage colors being offered at no additional cost.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AGL Vanquish fitted on this 2018 G30 BMW 530E
Machined Silver finish on Alpine White.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AGL Vanquish receiving the popular Grigio treatment!

Also! New 24X10 sizes in stock for your SUV


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Dodge Challenger with 22" AGL Vanquish in Gloss Brushed Grigio finish.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Range Rover sporting the AGL Vanquish in the Gloss Black finish.


















​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Get $200 off on your AGL Vanquish set!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Who's down for some AGL Vanquish
20x9
20x10.5*

Custom finish and custom offsets available.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AGL Vanquish x MODEL 3 
20 INCH in Bronze finish

Inquiries Welcome

Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AGL Vanquish X Model 3










Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Happy Friday*
Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Black and Bronze
This color combo never gets old.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

A reminder on how well this combo works

AGL Vanquish on MODEL 3

Inquiries Welcome.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

20x9 AGL VANQUISH in stock

DM me for pricing

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Love how clean the design is on the *Vanquish*

Any interest? Email or call

*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Avant Garde price increase starts May 15th*
Order/pre order your set today.

Contact me if any questions.
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AGL Vanquish in 20's in stock for custom finish and fitment*

Contact me for your set

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AGL VANQUISH
20 and 22 inch Vanquish in stock
** FLOW FORGED ***

Contact me for details.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Vanquish in
20x9
20x10.5

and

22x9
22x10.5 for Model X*










*Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Black M3 with BRONZE VANQUISH looks very Classy*

Available in 20's for M3
*22'S for MODEL Y and X*

Get yours today.
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Additional discount for Independence week

Email me
[email protected]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AGL FORGED available as custom order for those looking for strong and lightweight wheels for your EV.










Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AGL VANQUISH in stock
Model 3 and Model Y
20x9
20x10.5
Model X
22x10.5 and 22x12

24x10

End of the month special pricing.!

Available for Bespoke fitment and finish

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Nothing wrong with classy design mesh wheels that will look up to date 10 years from now.










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
*Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------

